# Very swollen/red vulva...



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

One of my does has about two months left before kidding. It is her second freshening. I noticed today that her backside is looking very swollen and pretty open. It is also pretty red. I couldn't get too great a look at it because I was wearing my baby and she was not being cooperative, but it almost looked like there could have been blood around the... Umm lips?... But it could have just been red in color. 
Is this normal or something I should be concerned about ??


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sure someone more knowledgable will pipe in, but blood is not good. You should probably take a closer look. Hopefully it was just her skin looking really pink.


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

I looked a little closer and no blood ! Just pretty swollen! Thanks! Does she look about right for 3 months pregnant?







The second picture is my other (hopefully) pregnant doe, does she look about right for being 2 months along?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Wew, that's good.  All I can say, is they look pregnant. I don't have very much experience myself. I'm sure you'll get more responses.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think it will be a problem it can also be the weather. If you have one that is not been bred look at that and try to compare.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, perfectly normal, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

